# Maybe a "Cycling on T.v". board?



## Chris-H (16 Dec 2012)

I dont know about anyone else but i have no idea of what cycling programmes are on tv and when.I did'nt even know the cycling show existed until i saw a post about it on here.
What with members from all over the world i would imaging a board where everyone can post when cycling programmes are on would be very usefull?


----------



## cyberknight (16 Dec 2012)

http://www.athleticsontv.org.uk/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2012)

I was just thinking exactly the same thing after posting up a BBC radio programme, Lifecycle, on here a few days ago and then forgot that there was another Radio 5 live programme on Friday (BeSpoke - still not available on iPlayer but listed as ''coming soon''). And then an old thread was bumped up today onto the ''what's new'' page about cyclocross coverage on a livesportz stream. 

A dedicated thread would probably cover it, though. Would you envisage it being restricted to TV or TV and radio or TV, radio and live streams?


----------



## Chris-H (16 Dec 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was just thinking exactly the same thing after posting up a BBC radio programme, Lifecycle, on here a few days ago and then forgot that there was another Radio 5 live programme on Friday (BeSpoke - still not available on iPlayer but listed as ''coming soon''). And then an old thread was bumped up today onto the ''what's new'' page about cyclocross coverage on a livesportz stream.
> 
> A dedicated thread would probably cover it, though. Would you envisage it being restricted to TV or TV and radio or TV, radio and live streams?


To be honest i think tv,radio,livestream would all be very usefull to everyone.It was the cyclocross thread that got me thinking too,how else would we have known about German cyclocross to view without the very usefull thread?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2012)

I wonder whether it would be an awful lot of work to set up and maintain a public google calendar for what TV, radio and live stream coverage is coming up. One thread for heads up about unlisted coverage, and links to the calendar in interested people's signatures, so that there's always a link nearby. Discussion about content would have to remain as it is, in separate threads.

.....goes away to have a quick look how google calendars work.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder whether it would be an awful lot of work to set up and maintain a public google calendar for what TV, radio and live stream coverage is coming up. One thread for heads up about unlisted coverage, and links to the calendar in interested people's signatures, so that there's always a link nearby. Discussion about content would have to remain as it is, in separate threads.
> 
> .....goes away to have a quick look how google calendars work.....


 
does this work? I just realised that the signature only shows when you're logged in!
Cyclechat TV calendar


----------



## cyberknight (16 Dec 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> does this work? I just realised that the signature only shows when you're logged in!
> Cyclechat TV calendar



Just need a way to sign up for email alerts the day before or summat but well done !!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Just need a way to sign up for email alerts the day before or summat but well done !!!!!


I haven't tried it but it looks like if I shared the calendar with you*, you could set up email alerts via the calendar settings page on google. I'm not sure whether you have to be a google user though, but this seems likely. You could also add/subtract events, etc.

Oops, I just thought I should have added ''Unofficial'' to the calendar title!

EDIT: *I think this would mean passing me your email address with me and then me inviting you.


----------



## lavoisier (21 Dec 2012)

Brilliant idea. Count me in.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> Brilliant idea. Count me in.


If you PM me your email address, I can give you admin/edit rights to the calendar. If you just want to see what I've spotted in the schedules you can simply click in the ''cycling on TV'' link in my signature or visit the thread in Pro Cycling and Racing.

Ooh, it's been stickied! Thanks admin.


----------

